# Gfx 2s charging



## bertottius (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm looking to use my CE GFX to charge my 2s packs. Anybody have an idea or opinion on which external balancer to use? Also, my packs are the bullet style connectors with the single balance lead in the middle.


----------



## SMROCKET (Nov 16, 2001)

when you cycle put a fan on the turbo ..Will save you dollars cause it will melt it down ....


----------



## race71 (Oct 20, 2010)

bertottius said:


> I'm looking to use my CE GFX to charge my 2s packs. Anybody have an idea or opinion on which external balancer to use? Also, my packs are the bullet style connectors with the single balance lead in the middle.


go to the CE web site and download the directions for the charger. They explain this very well! :thumbsup:


----------



## bertottius (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks fellas!!


----------

